# Finishing tips for foam skulls



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm about to start the finishing process on my Mr. Chicken skulls. They have a coat of white latex primer but I'd appreciate some tips on the final finish. I want them to look old, so ideas on base color, dry brush shades, type of paint, etc.. would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> (should read finishing "tips")


And I was so hopeful when I saw the original title that I was going to see some cool skullcaps Fixed it for you

You could always go really authentic and bury the skulls in your backyard until the fall rolls around. Should get some good staining that way. Aside from that, you might start with an off-white/light tan as your base and go with some darker browns for the wash or drybrushing.

This two-million year old skull is a good model for the look:










You might also try staining the skulls with tea or coffee.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have had good luck with oak staining, brushing on and then wiping off the extra.
Colonial Cherry works well if you want a old dry blood look. A clear coat gives it a good wet look. Keep us posted on your progress. Nice skulls by the way.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Ah, yes, Minwax wood stains. Excellent choice of colors for staining skeletons.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Good tips! Thanks! I messed around a bit last night and today. We had some leftover dark greenish brown paint from our haunt last year so painted one up and then dry brushed some light tan on it. It came out rather well. I'll try the stain on one of them too as I don't want them all the same. Here is what I have so far. I'll try a couple other dry brushings to bring out some other highlights but as a base, I like it. 
The dark base color










with the initial dry brushing



















Opinions?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it! The dry brushing has brought out a lot of subtle textural detail and it doesn't look like it was painted.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! It actually looks better in person, like old bone. I'm not going to go overboard with the detail as most of it goes unnoticed by the average person but I'm certain I can make them look old and creepy. I'll do one or two more similar to this and then try the stain method on a couple as well.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Jerry, I gave you my views, I love what you've done. I think the stain gel might impart a different "layer", if you try that....but, what you've done, so cool though. You've done great work!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice finish jdubbya!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the replies/comments. I used a stain on the last one and am not impressed. It still has to completely dry then I'll mess with it a bit to give it some added highlights but the painted ones look really nice. Mrs. dubs and my son even commented on how they look like very old bone. I'll post a pic of it when I get it done. Might have to order a few more to experiment a bit!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Can I see a picture of how the gel stained turned out? Just curious.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Can I see a picture of how the gel stained turned out? Just curious.


I'll post one tomorrow. The darn thing took forever to dry! It's dry tonight but I'd like to dry drush a little color onto it and see if that brings out some highlights. It's growing on me a bit but I still like the looks of the others better.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So here is the one I stained using Minwax red oak (it's what I had on hand). I dry brushed a bit of the dark base color used on the other skulls, just to dirty it up a bit and knock down some of the sheen. It came out OK. I'm not going to fuss with it much more. It will look good in haunt lighting and like many things we sweat over, the detail is lost on the average visitor.










The two side by side


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The coloring on the stained skull is very reminiscent of what you see on bones and bodies found in peat bogs:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> The coloring on the stained skull is very reminiscent of what you see on bones and bodies found in peat bogs:


I'm truly glad you included that picture, lest I wonder how in the hell you know what bodies found in peat bogs look like!
Very cool!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Looking good there, can't wait to see them in their final resting place...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I think it looks good Jerry...I think the other one is more bone like looking, but you do need variety... You know it's the spice of life, right?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I used a medium oak stain (or just oak), I found the red oak to be a bit to much red for me. I was staining over a coat of flat white though. The base coat has a big impact on the colors you get when you combine the base coat and any thing over it. The colonial cherry I used gave me a "fresh kill" look. I would suggest experimenting with differing bases and top coats. You never know what you may find by accident. In the end it all depends on what you like.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

elputas69 said:


> Looking good there, can't wait to see them in their final resting place...


Thanks! I have some ideas on how they'll be used.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I think it looks good Jerry...I think the other one is more bone like looking, but you do need variety... You know it's the spice of life, right?






Bone Dancer said:


> I used a medium oak stain (or just oak), I found the red oak to be a bit to much red for me. I was staining over a coat of flat white though. The base coat has a big impact on the colors you get when you combine the base coat and any thing over it. The colonial cherry I used gave me a "fresh kill" look. I would suggest experimenting with differing bases and top coats. You never know what you may find by accident. In the end it all depends on what you like.


Agreed. I initially wasn't too keen on the red oak but it dried a bit browner than it went on and then the dry brushing softened it a bit more. I'm really trying for an old, excavated, dusty look, hence I'm not going to put anything shiny over them like a lacquer, etc.. I like the variety and I think I'm going to order a few more just to try a couple different finishes, but so far I like them. Thanks BD!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> I'm truly glad you included that picture, lest I wonder how in the hell you know what bodies found in peat bogs look like!
> Very cool!


A lady is allowed some secrets, you know.....:jol:

Both skulls have lovely, unique looks, so I think you can't go wrong with either finish.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> A lady is allowed some secrets, you know.....:jol:
> 
> Both skulls have lovely, unique looks, so I think you can't go wrong with either finish.


Thanks, and yes, you gals are entitled to a few secrets. You also inspired me to name them. Still thinking of a good name for the painted one, but the stained one will be called "Pete Boggs"! Get it!! Peat bogs!! BWAHAHAHA!! I slay myself!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, you funny guy

You could always call the other one Pete Moss.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, you funny guy
> 
> You could always call the other one Pete Moss.


Now yur talkin'!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For the second one, hmm. Maybe Barry deLive?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

fontgeek said:


> For the second one, hmm. Maybe Barry deLive?


Good 'ol Barry. We remember him well!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

This is such a good thread, I like to hear how other people refinish props. You can learn a lot. Sometimes I go with a black or very dark base and then layer lighter colors in succession over the black. Seems you get a lot of depth with each added coat. It's time consuming though, so it's not for everyone. (Bobzilla is a master at this technique) Like I said, I like to hear how other people paint and then see the finished product. And each time I paint a prop, I try different techniques from things I've read about others trying. Every little tip and trick that I read about goes into my arsenal of paint application know-how, so thank you everyone for your posts. (I really think you are making me a better artist.)


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great thread!
Thanks for sharing your techniques


----------

